# I believe a lifetime on science diet killed my dog



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

:frown: it has been 2 days since my old girl passed from complete kidney failure. As you can imagine, I have been struggling with this very much. She was 12 years old, and had spent most of her life on science diet I /d, as that was what her vet, whom I mistakenly trusted, led me to believe would be ideal for her. She ate that and did horribly on it (dry, itchy skin and constant intestinal issues) for over 10 years of her life. I quit working for the vet who knew nothing about nutrition and started working for an animal supply company, and met some people who quickly guided me in the right direction, away from sd. She had been on California natural chicken and rice for almost a year, but within the last month, everything started to go downhill. It never occurred to me that it could be something so serious as kidney failure, I just thought it was another bout of her IBD. She was wolfing down her boiled chicken and rice, so I didn't think too much of it.

Late Sunday night we rushed her to the e -vet, because she was completely unresponsive and hadn't eaten, drank, or urinated all day. Initial blood tests revealed nothing, they gave her some supportive care and we returned home. About 15 mins after retutning home, she had a severe seizure, and she had never had one before. Back to the e -vet we go, where we are told that she has been suffering from severe renal disease, and has gone into total kidney failure. After much crying and deliberating, we made the heartbreaking decision to free her of her pain. She died in my arms, after being my best friend since I was 8 years old. I know I made the right decision at that point, she was already mostly gone. 

I have been struggling though, because it was my past ignorance that put her through that. Had she been on a healthy diet all her life, I believe she would still be here. I feel incredibly guilty. Has anyone else been through this? How do you get past this? Needless to say, my mission in life is to try to educate people who like me, had no idea and are trusting the words of someone who is SUPPOSED to be looking out for their dogs best interest. Tears are flowing as I write this, I hope Tosha 's story will help someone else out there to check the facts with their dogs "food "


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think you will find quite a few people on here who have changed their dog's diet to improve health and longevity. We switched when my old boy was ten because I wanted what was best for him - we switched to raw feeding and he is still here with me at 13. I do not believe I would still have him in as good as shape as he is were it not for feeding this way. I hope you can find some peace in knowing that your pup was loved to the best of your ability and knowledge at the time your next pup will reap the benefit of your increased wisdom. Your dog is the last one who would lay blame so don't be hard on yourself. We are all learning and growing.  Thank you for posting this information it may help someone else decide to do better for their dog also.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. This is heartbreaking to read and I am sure most on this forum can relate to the feelings you have right now. I was in the exact same spot two years ago. Losing a dog is the same as losing a family member, the pain and sorrow is the same. Don't feel guilty, you did the best you could do and provided her with care and love.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. All of my family dogs were fed Purina when I grew up, and they all lived to be around 10-12. Since getting my own dog a year ago, I researched a lot more and have switched. 

Don't feel like it was your fault. After all, she was your childhood dog. You gave her the best life! Plus, all dogs go to heaven, so you'll see her again.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Lindsey,

Don't beat yourself up. My family had 3 Dogs live to 15+...all on Pedigree and other grocery store brands. One was a Rottweiler. One lived to at least 19. 

While almost all of us agree that feeding good quality foods is important, I don't think many of us would claim that Science Diet or whatever you are feeding would KILL your Dog. Frankly, I think it might be a stretch. 

Time will help heal your heart, as hard as it might be to imagine today.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. Rationally, I know what all of you are saying is true, it just really sucks either way.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost 2 dogs to kidney failure within 3 weeks of each other 1 year ago. I was filled with guilt, convinced that I had done something to kill them. I fed them Pedigree thinking I was feeding quality food. After losing them I researched and learned so very much about feeding dogs. It still hurts to know that my ignorance may have harmed my girls but it did help me become a better owner to my present dogs. 

Don't beat yourself up over this. Even though we never want to lose our fur kids, 12 years is a decent life span for a dog. It is clear that you loved your dog very, very much and I am sure your dog knew that. Take care of yourself while you grieve and know that it does eventually get a little better.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry for your loss.

unless the food was toxic (like i am going thru now with rex and diamond) , i highly doubt the food caused renal failure.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's the hardest thing in the world, no matter what the circumstances. I did the same thing as you with my first dog, fed SD recommended by my vet because I trusted him; after all, if your vet recommends it/sells it, it's got to be the best, right? I'll never know how much, if any, that contributed to her heart disease, but all we can do is live and learn and go from there. We do the best we can with the information we have. You have nothing to feel guilty about, but I know the feeling, human nature I guess. 

The most important thing is that your baby was obviously much loved from her first day to her last, and there's no doubt in my mind that she absolutely knew that. That's the greatest gift you could give. I can't say the pain will ever go away, certainly not quickly, but it will eventually come to rest in a quieter place.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss. 

I know we look sometimes to blame ourselves in some way when this happens, but in reality you have nothing to blame yourself for. One day you will come to to the point where you can remember all the wonderful things you did to/with/for your dog and I'm sure there are so many of those they far outweigh the dog food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My heart breaks for you as well. It just reminds me of the dark days after my dog died. 
And, truth be known, there are probably many, many, people on here who are here for the exact same reason you are. I know I am, more because of the 2007 recalls where thousands of dogs and cats died, luckily, even though I was feeding one of the main offending foods, my dog was ok. No thanks to me.
But, once I got on here and started learning, I was horrified at the crap I use to feed my last 2 sweethearts, and all the time here I was thinking I was feeding a great food because the ad's and the vet said so. 
You have to remember that you gave your pup everything she could ever need in this life. There are so many millions of dogs in this world that would just kill to have had the life she had. (hugs)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I just wanted to express my condolences to you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. You loved your dog, he no doubt loved you back and that is all one can ask for.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

Some dogs come to teach us big lessons, and yours has opened your eyes to the importance of quality foods. <3


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

A quality food doesn't mean anything if the food is contaminated. Just like Right now Diamond is going through a ton of recalls with their brand dog foods. Diamond is considered a good quality dog food. But anyways I'm sorry for your loss and hope things get better for you. I wouldn't start blaming the food unless its what you vet thinks.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss!! :hug:
I went thru the same horrid realization in '07 when our Basset died an early death(she was never over weight a day in her life yet died before her 13th BD.) I KNOW that the cheap, crap filled diet that she lived on for 9+ years did her in. But I, like you are now, did everything in my power to change the life of the 2 dogs that we still had, my Beauregard left me due to non-diet related health issues just over a year ago at 14 and my sister's dog is still alive, kicking and SUPER happy at 16.5 and eating a home made/pre-made raw diet(what ever she will eat pretty much!:wink

So once again, I am SOO sorry for your loss....but remember, you can now learn from your mistakes, and never make that mistake with any of your pets again!:hug: (That is my goal with my 5 dogs and 2 cats, along with my extended family of my parent's 2 dogs, 1 cat and my sister's elderly dog who we grew up with!:wink


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Justapup said:


> A quality food doesn't mean anything if the food is contaminated. Just like Right now Diamond is going through a ton of recalls with their brand dog foods. Diamond is considered a good quality dog food. But anyways I'm sorry for your loss and hope things get better for you. *I wouldn't start blaming the food unless its what you vet thinks.*


Vets wont have the guts to start blaming food unless there is a HUGE reason to(ie. the recalls that happen so often among so many brands.) 
Vets know next to nothing about nutrition and just repeat what they have been brainwashed to believe by the companies that pay for their "nutritional" training classes....SHOCK SHOCK..SD(Hills) is one of the biggest ones who does that!:wink:


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace of mind and healing of your heart. You did the best you knew to do and loved your best friend.


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Scarlett_O' said:


> *Vets wont have the guts to start blaming food unless there is a HUGE reason to*(ie. the recalls that happen so often among so many brands.)
> Vets know next to nothing about nutrition and just repeat what they have been brainwashed to believe by the companies that pay for their "nutritional" training classes....SHOCK SHOCK..SD(Hills) is one of the biggest ones who does that!:wink:


Exactly my point. This has nothing to do with the nutrition value of a dog food. Any quality of kibble food is subject to contamination when made in a plant. The Nutrition value has nothing to do with a food that has been contaminated. The dog also could have just had a genetic problem with the kidneys. The only way you would know for sure is by taking it to the vet and having an autopsy done. Have you researched to see if Science Diet has had any recalls? And if so did you check the recall numbers? Because if there was recalls and you had a contaminated bag you can contact the company.

You don't know what killed your dog. You are just pointed fingers.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

I think you remember my issue with my 3 labs and them all getting sick from the diamond food.rex, my 10 yr old is in liver failure to the point where his blood isnt clotting enough for a guided biopsy.i was in the process of cooking a home cooked liver support diet but the internist and my vet are insistent on hills ld diet, which much to my surprise, is keeping rex eating, along with 5 mg of prednisolone.mon is another blood test and the reslts will be discussed between the internist and my vet.i. Will again push for me to home cook.
And i will be compensated by diamond but we all know, that is a small, bittersweet victory as rex is in liver failure,
Will keep you posted, and pray i will i will be able to keep rex around,pain free for as long as 20per cent of his liver can keep him going, without him falling apart.
And i hope diamond goes down the tube because of their. blatent disregard of proper practices.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss... we went through the same thing with our cat. It was a horrible experience to realize that what we were feeding was not an appropriate diet. Sort of like being hit in the face with a brick. But in reality - looking at the bag and giving it a tiny bit of thought, it really wasn't what they should have been eating - it didn't make sense. Back then there was not nearly the information that you can access now, and i'm glad for the resources people now have available to them. Just an open mind and some critical thinking can take you very far.

Vets can be a godsend, but nutrition is not their forte.


----------

